# Weird skin bumps



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Can you post a picture, maybe someone will have an idea ?


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I will try in the morning with natural light, the lighting here is awful even with flash, and i can't pick up the white skin/yellow bump/black fur contrast. I might even shave her down a bit to see them better.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Not sure if pictures in natural light helped.... i couldnt see the screen to see what i was photographimg. Some of them kind of look scab like. Photos are of belly and under front leg. I shaved her down a bit to see better.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I do see them. Could she have been in contact with allergens of some kind ? By lying on it, maybe in the grass ?


----------



## 118139 (Aug 3, 2019)

I'm not an expert, but do you think your pup might have ran through some nettles or stinging plants?
I remember my old dog got a rash like that on his tummy after he ran into a thicket filled with prickly plants, those bumps look kind of similar.

I'd go to the vet if they don't go away on their own or if more keep showing up.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Could be a plant, yes.... her favourite thing to do is leaping through tall grass up and down a hill at the dog park. That would roughly match the height of where she has the bumps. I will keep monitoring, and book a vet appointment if they start to bother her or get worse.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Dogs get plenty of lumps and bumps. Usually, the vet isn’t worried unless they get bigger or change in some way. With dogs we’ve had, we have monitored some, had some biopsied, some surgically removed and some have disappeared on their own. I always point them out, if there are any to the vet.


----------



## bmichael1972 (Dec 19, 2019)

This is exactly why I joined this Poodle forum - to find out what is going on with my 8-year old male toy's skin. He is black and he gets the exact same yellowish, flaky, scabby-looking patches on his chest, hindquarters, and back. I've been to three different vets and they all say it's allergies, but not sure if it's food or environmental. We just went to the vet today and got Prednisone, Clindimiacin, and a medicated shampoo. He's had Cytopoint shots a couple of times as well, which tend to help. It so frustrating!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

bmichael1972 said:


> This is exactly why I joined this Poodle forum - to find out what is going on with my 8-year old male toy's skin. He is black and he gets the exact same yellowish, flaky, scabby-looking patches on his chest, hindquarters, and back. I've been to three different vets and they all say it's allergies, but not sure if it's food or environmental. We just went to the vet today and got Prednisone, Clindimiacin, and a medicated shampoo. He's had Cytopoint shots a couple of times as well, which tend to help. It so frustrating!


I’m used to lumps and bumps on dogs. You point them out to the vet, and they can be aspirated, biopsied or you are told to monitor. Recently Buck had a sudden growth in a lump DH had been monitoring. We took him to our vet, and the cyst erupted on examination. (OMG, right?) BUT after 10 days on antibiotics, his skin is clear of every little pimple. I’ll take that as a win.

Allergies are something else. Don’t waste time, go to a vet dermatologist and get it sorted in one visit.. Been there with Scottie’s.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

bmichael1972 said:


> This is exactly why I joined this Poodle forum - to find out what is going on with my 8-year old male toy's skin. He is black and he gets the exact same yellowish, flaky, scabby-looking patches on his chest, hindquarters, and back. I've been to three different vets and they all say it's allergies, but not sure if it's food or environmental. We just went to the vet today and got Prednisone, Clindimiacin, and a medicated shampoo. He's had Cytopoint shots a couple of times as well, which tend to help. It so frustrating!


I'm not much help, I'm afraid. They went away on their own, and haven't reoccured. Best guess for Annie was allergies to some plant she ran through. I hope you figure it out.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

bmichael1972 said:


> This is exactly why I joined this Poodle forum - to find out what is going on with my 8-year old male toy's skin. He is black and he gets the exact same yellowish, flaky, scabby-looking patches on his chest, hindquarters, and back. I've been to three different vets and they all say it's allergies, but not sure if it's food or environmental. We just went to the vet today and got Prednisone, Clindimiacin, and a medicated shampoo. He's had Cytopoint shots a couple of times as well, which tend to help. It so frustrating!


Have you worked through your home environment? Removing fragrances, swapping cleaners with vinegar, that sort of thing? And tried an elimination diet?

My dog got a bumpy rash one day after my coworker put on some hand cream and then pet her. We quickly made the connection, but if that had been my hand cream, and I applied it daily, it would had been much harder to make the connection.

It's tedious, I know, but so much better to find the culprit. 

P.S. Welcome!!


----------

